# My Mahi-Mahi Bluegill



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Caught this guy tonight while crappie fishing. Not sure if he has a deformity of some sort or if it's a hybrid with something, but it was the only one I've ever caught like this.

I caught a handful of 9+ inch bluegill, one 12" crappie, some small bass and lost two of the biggest crappie I've ever had on my line on the bank. They were easily 14 inches each. I almost cried when I lost the first one, then I lost a second a few casts later.

The crappie were hitting a silver and black popper around dusk.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Pics from the iPhone app are small. I'll upload bigger ones tomorrow.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

His head looks flat....bigger pics would help! Thanks


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats one weird gill!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That fish was abducted by aliens --Tim


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

call him jay leno


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

and i thought i was ugly.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

What a mug!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

ezbite said:


> call him jay leno


 LOL! Good one Tom. Either that or Peyton Manning


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i'm sure it was born that way......


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like he may have been almost swallowed by a largemouth when he was young and crushed......or could of happened when he was a small fry....hard telling???


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Were you near chernoble by chance? Odd that it survived long enough to get that big in the wild? Good job gettin the pic though....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

